# Brianna



## ffemt128 (Sep 7, 2012)

Well I was just rinsing some bottles and I think, depending on what is going on this weekend, I may bottle my Brianna that has been sitting in the carboy since this time last year. I'll have to give it a taste and see where it's at SG wise. I believe I originally only sweetened it to 1.002 or 1.004. It wasn't real sweet.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 7, 2012)

*Briana*

WHAT TYPE OF WINE IS THIS?


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 7, 2012)

It's a white wine. Rob from Iowa was kind enough to provide us with the Juice last year when DJRockinSteve went out to assit with the harvest. Early sampling was very promising.


----------



## Julie (Sep 7, 2012)

joeswine said:


> WHAT TYPE OF WINE IS THIS?


Rob could probably give you a better description than I but it is a cold hardy grape that was developed recently. It has characteristics of a reisling but not exactly a reisling.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 7, 2012)

Brianna is one of Elmer Swenson's varieties he developed about 20-25 years ago but has not been extensively planted yet. It is a very cold hardy grape, a white as Julie says and has smallish size clusters of good sized grapes. The wine exhibits a lot of pineapple flavors and esters. We blented the Brianna and also ES-6-16-30 (Adalmiina)this year with an early harvest of St Pepin, also from Elmer and the mixture is astounding!


----------



## Julie (Sep 7, 2012)

Actually, Grapeman, I remember you talking about the St. Pepin and I am very interest in that. Do you know if anyone is selling that juice?


----------



## grapeman (Sep 7, 2012)

Julie, I don't know of anyone selling St Pepin in this area yet. It has not been grown a lot yet because it gets a bad rap of being pistillate or in other words all female instead of the normal hermaphroditic. It is seen therefore as having low set and yields. I have not seen that here as many flowers are complete and it pollinates fine. I get some of my highest yields out of that variety and have been increasing the acreage in recent years. Right now I can't get enough of it and have sold out of it for this year. I had expected a ton or so out of that vineyard block and only saved about 200 pounds from the bees and squirrels. I'm glad I have more of it to harvest that is still there.


----------



## Julie (Sep 7, 2012)

Rich, can I buy the vines somewhere? I would be willing to plant some vines to give me a 5g batch of wine each year.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 7, 2012)

Double A Vineyards and Northeast Vine Supply both sell them.
Check out this link and see if the picture looks familiar..............
http://www.doubleavineyards.com/p-795-st-pepin-es-282.aspx

Hint- check my avatar. They didn't have a picture for St Pepin so I sent them a few and this is the one they used.


----------



## Julie (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks, Mike and I decided to start a very small vineyard of the PA wines that we like instead of having a vegetable garden. I think we need to add the St. Pepin.


----------



## hooverdlh (Sep 9, 2012)

My husband and I are growing both. We think both make pretty good wines.

Diana


----------



## GreginND (Sep 10, 2012)

I am definitely going to plant Brianna in my vineyard. It's becoming one of my favorite cold hardy white varieties. And it SURVIVES our winters.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I backsweetened the Brianna earlier in the week from 1.002 to 1.006. It's perfect IMHO at this level. I bottled today and I'm enjoying what did not fit in a bottle as we speak. Will take the edge off the meetings that are planned for this evening. LOL


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 20, 2012)

Still need capsules.


----------



## rob (Sep 20, 2012)

Femt

The Brianna looks very nice, how many bottles did you end up with?


----------



## Julie (Sep 20, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> Still need capsules.
> 
> View attachment 5537


 

LOL, I didn't put capsules on mine, I wasn't planning on sharing, I have no idea when I would get another batch.


----------



## rob (Sep 20, 2012)

Julie,

Let's work on that for next year


----------



## Julie (Sep 20, 2012)

rob said:


> Julie,
> 
> Let's work on that for next year


 
Thanks Rob that sounds like a good idea!


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 21, 2012)

rob said:


> Femt
> 
> The Brianna looks very nice, how many bottles did you end up with?


 

Rob,

From a bucket I ended up with 23 - 750ml bottles and 4 - 375ml bottles. I would have had more but along the way we managed to sample away our 1/2 gallon container that was aging as well.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 21, 2012)

Julie said:


> LOL, I didn't put capsules on mine, I wasn't planning on sharing, I have no idea when I would get another batch.


 
Who said I plan on sharing, I was trying to decide which one looked the best, I think we'll go with the green capsule.



rob said:


> Julie,
> 
> Let's work on that for next year


 


Julie said:


> Thanks Rob that sounds like a good idea!


 
I would definately be interested in this for next year. Keep us in mind, I'd be willing to come our for a weekend to help harvest. It would be alot of work but I think it would be fun work.


----------



## UBB (Sep 21, 2012)

I have some Brianna planted. I have not yet harvested any yet but have tasted some young wine from another grower up here. Very impressed! I'm seriously considering putting in some more vines in our vineyard expansion next spring.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 21, 2012)

You will not be sorry. Brianna is a wonderful grape. Any sweetness or off the vine. I have 5 to plant.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 21, 2012)

djrockinsteve said:


> You will not be sorry. Brianna is a wonderful grape. Any sweetness or off the vine. I have 5 to plant.


 
Cool that you brought some back with you. Wish I had room to plant something to make 5 gallon or so from.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 21, 2012)

Julie that's what Marilyn says. You will not give any away. We sweetened ours to 1.000


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 21, 2012)

djrockinsteve said:


> Julie that's what Marilyn says. You will not give any away. We sweetened ours to 1.000


 

We originally had it at 1.002 and when we tasted it the other day it was tart tasting due to the acid. Sweetened up to 1.006 and wala, it was outstanding. I'm hiding it from the boss this weekend. Shhhh we don't have any more left.....LOL


----------



## Julie (Sep 21, 2012)

djrockinsteve said:


> Julie that's what Marilyn says. You will not give any away. We sweetened ours to 1.000


 
rjoflmao, oh I'll share you just have to come to my house, the Brianna isn't leaving the house. 

Hey you still free on the Saturday after Thanksgiving? I'm thinking of anohter gathering if you can make it


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 22, 2012)

Nov 24th and Dec 15, and 22 are the only Sats. Open. We have 2 weddings this weekend and at least 1 every weekend thru thanksgiving.


----------

